# Ck out these Tourg. pics towing a race boat!!!!!!!



## madeindueschland (Aug 4, 2004)

Here are some pics I would share with everyone who might have some doubts as to the pulling power of the Treg. I previosely had a Ford F-250 V10 4x4 crew cab long bed and those that are familiar with this truck know its massive. Well this VW not only pulled the boat (7000 lbs) with ease, but when we went to pull it outa the hole TO MY AMAZEMENT it took that boat out with such ease words cant describe. It never strained,I put it in low feathered the gas and we were out like nothing was behind me. Prior to this people who know me and my truck were skeptical as to weather this was a good decision for a tow vehicle.NOT ANY MORE!!!!!!!!
VW stop the lame commercials and show the real juice this SUV has to offer.

So many people are unaware this veh. exist but it made believers at the ramp today!!


----------



## madeindueschland (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: Ck out these Tourg. pics towing a race boat!!!!!!! (madeindueschland)*


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Ck out these Tourg. pics towing a race boat!!!!!!! (madeindueschland)*


_Quote, originally posted by *madeindueschland* »_
VW stop the lame commercials and show the real juice this SUV has to offer.

So many people are unaware this veh. exist but it made believers at the ramp today!! 

Hey come on... who wouldn't want to know a Touareg can haul two passengers and a whole digital camera up a hill? After all, more people have digital cameras than cool boats like that.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Ck out these Tourg. pics towing a race boat!!!!!!! (madeindueschland)*

Nice boat. Must be lots of fun in the water.
There is a guy in my town with a body shop that has something at least 10 feet longer than that on a triple axle trailer. I've been tempted to ask him if I can hook up to it and pull it around. Or at least back up to it and take a picture.


----------



## Marko_light (Aug 28, 2004)

*Re: Ck out these Tourg. pics towing a race boat!!!!!!! (spockcat)*

Nice ride both wet and dry.
Is that the reflex silver or blue silver?


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: Ck out these Tourg. pics towing a race boat!!!!!!! (madeindueschland)*






















































































VW should hire you to make a TV commercial... seeing those pics is unbelievable, so imagine seeing it in person!!
Not only the car is incredibly beautiful and it looks terrific, but the race boat and even the trailer are really niiiiiiiiice!!!
Let's see them all again:















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: Ck out these Tourg. pics towing a race boat!!!!!!! (spockcat)*

I encourage you to ask his permission to, at least, take a pic with your car "towing" the HUGE trailer... it would be really nice!!!


----------



## wahoo99 (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Ck out these Tourg. pics towing a race boat!!!!!!! (madeindueschland)*

Holy snot!!!! Sweet boat? Is that a skater? Awesome, I agree, VW should contact you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## immortal_yeti (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Ck out these Tourg. pics towing a race boat!!!!!!! (wahoo99)*

I second the notion to make better ads for the touareg. The picture mountain ad is lame AND it doesn't make sense: A touareg does indeed have 4 seats, does it not? And I do believe there were only 2 people in the Treg originally - so why didn't the lady JUST RIDE WITH!?!? Oh my god it boggles my mind i may go crazy just wondering.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Ck out these Tourg. pics towing a race boat!!!!!!! (immortal_yeti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *immortal_yeti* »_ Oh my god it boggles my mind i may go crazy just wondering. 

The fact is, you're wondering. Arnold Advertising would say it did its job...


----------



## wahoo99 (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Ck out these Tourg. pics towing a race boat!!!!!!! (SUVW)*

Bingo!!! My wife is a Group Manager at an international marketing research firm. One has to remember how VW has been branded over the years.... its always been marketed as an automibile that is 'warm and fuzzy'....a car culture that cares. I think the ad conveyed this quite nicely. Advertisting/marketing is the furthest thing from common sense etc....its all visceral. BTW, if the lady went up the hill..how would they have conveyed the storyline??


----------



## Brass Balls (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: Ck out these Tourg. pics towing a race boat!!!!!!! (madeindueschland)*

Sweet looking combo package you've got there, madeindueschland!


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: Ck out these Tourg. pics towing a race boat!!!!!!! (immortal_yeti)*

I like the "picture mountain" ad but I would like another ad showing the real possibilities of the Treg.
The problem with a "extreme 4X4 ad" or a "macro trailer ad" is that the 80% of the future buyers of Tregs (the ones that don't think about squeezing out the potential of the Touareg all road or don't intend to tow with their car) would think: "why am I gonna buy this car if I don't use all its features...?"
Or perhaps if they would see the Touareg performing extreme tasks they could think "if it can do this it will last FOREVER in my hands"... 
It's difficult to think about the potential buyer... That's why I admire the creatives that design ads in general... their job is really hard!!


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Ck out these Tourg. pics towing a race boat!!!!!!! (12johnny)*

Hey, Spock, notice something striking about those pictures?
I'll give you a hint. NO HOLES for the front license.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Ck out these Tourg. pics towing a race boat!!!!!!! (mdjak)*

I hate those bumper holes...gawd


----------



## Xrayo (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice, nice pics.
You are validating what many of us already know - the Treg is a terrific tow vehicle - on land and water!
Thanks for posting.
X


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Ck out these Tourg. pics towing a race boat!!!!!!! (madeindueschland)*

That boat is not that big. I've seen a Cayenne pulling a larger boat.


----------



## wahoo99 (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Ck out these Tourg. pics towing a race boat!!!!!!! (****us)*

Really?!?!? I guess you own something larger/faster??








Its at least 2x times as long as the Treg---do the math. Its definitely not small. Then again, if you're towing something larger, you're probably not towing it..ie., your marina is etc...


_Modified by wahoo99 at 5:24 PM 8-30-2004_


----------



## Chio-4 (Jan 20, 2004)

Very nice!! You should have been around St. louis for the shootout. Just sold my baby last year


----------



## madeindueschland (Aug 4, 2004)

****us, That is by all accounts big for this Veh. If your pulling something bigger or longer "May God be with you" cause you definitley bought the wrong veh. for the job. It does a great job , but I would'nt go larger or heavier considering the wheelbase. Im at the limits now as far as Im concerned. I did'nt sleep to well the night before cause I had visions of struggling to get it out of the hole. In fact everyone that knows me and my boat were skeptical that suv was going to do it. Thats about 35 ft of boat and trailer with drive guard on rear pushing about 7000-7200 lbs as it sits with full tanks. The Cayenne has the same restrictions the Tour. has for towing.
Yahoo 99, Thanks for defending the thread


----------



## madeindueschland (Aug 4, 2004)

Chio 4, You must be speakin of LOTO........I hear alot about that Lake and how sloppy that water there can get. Its like the performance boating lake of the midwest along with Havasue. Tpa Bay can actually get worse then the Gulf.


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Ck out these Tourg. pics towing a race boat!!!!!!! (wahoo99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wahoo99* »_Really?!?!? I guess you own something larger/faster??








Its at least 2x times as long as the Treg---do the math. Its definitely not small. Then again, if you're towing something larger, you're probably not towing it..ie., your marina is etc...

_Modified by wahoo99 at 5:24 PM 8-30-2004_

I am not towing anything. I said I saw a Cayenne with a boat at least as big as the one on the picture above.
The boat in the picture is quite sweet though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MonoSki (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Ck out these Tourg. pics towing a race boat!!!!!!! (madeindueschland)*

Looking good, rake wise. I would assume the air suspension helps with that. Any clue what the tongue weight is? How does it handle & stop? That can be a limitation. Do you ever take it on the highway? 
I have a 28' enclosed race trailer and don't think the Touareg is big enough to drag it on a 1000 mile day at 80. I tried to move it this spring EMPTY with a few SUV's and couldn't get it off the post... Hilarious actually, drop it off the jack only to find out the tongue weight crushed the would be tow vehicle...
Needless to say we are still looking.
Anyway, enjoy the spray!


----------



## madeindueschland (Aug 4, 2004)

Tongue is 400lbs.......Towed it flawesly at 70 on the Interstate...I would'nt go much faster with that much boat in tow. Stops are surge disc-brakes no problem.


----------



## wahoo99 (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (madeindueschland)*

NP, Deutsche. BTW, your boat is mega. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MonoSki (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (madeindueschland)*

Thanks for the info! My tongue weight is significantly higher...
Not being able to go the limit (75 here) makes a long trip longer.
Oh well, guess I am asking too much anyway.


----------



## tedpark (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: Ck out these Tourg. pics towing a race boat!!!!!!! (madeindueschland)*

Hey Hey, Ho Ho - now THAT is some serious S---.
Very beautiful. If I praise it enough, will you give me a ride?
But - I am a digital photo phreak - and I notice some bad jaggies in the horizontal lines of the boat. This picture deserves better than that. Was this a resized version of a bigger photo? If so, if you send me the original photo, I can probably resize it much better for you.
[email protected]


----------



## 08CandyWhite (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: Ck out these Tourg. pics towing a race boat!!!!!!! (tedpark)*

Happen to have a high res pic of that?


----------



## StattlichPassat (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: Ck out these Tourg. pics towing a race boat!!!!!!! (03PlatinumGray)*


----------



## madeindueschland (Aug 4, 2004)

someone was lookin for info on "Can this car TOW!!!!!


----------



## madeindueschland (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: (madeindueschland)*

As for the mpg post..Maybe 9 mpg

The boat get 2 gallons to the mile!


_Modified by madeindueschland at 1:34 PM 11-13-2004_


----------



## gregorio (Aug 7, 2004)

hmmm... now I need a boat 








Nice pics, amazing car


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (madeindueschland)*

Yeah, I towed this weekend, a ten-foot enclosed Wells Cargo V-front trailer and only got 11-12 mpg. I almost ran out of gas by waiting too long and then looking for a station. Had maybe two gallons left.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (madeindueschland)*


_Quote, originally posted by *madeindueschland* »_Tongue is 400lbs.......Towed it flawesly at 70 on the Interstate...I would'nt go much faster with that much boat in tow. Stops are surge disc-brakes no problem.

Yeah, gonna say, the Treg alone doesn't have enough stopping power. That's a V8 right? Anybody tow with the newest V10's?


----------



## madeindueschland (Aug 4, 2004)

Yeah, Its a V8.........It pulls this boat outa the hole with no effort. It really is amazing as to the power this SUV is packing.


----------

